# CBC Radio 3 available via iTunes radio



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

I keep meaning to share this tip. I've noticed that Apple has added CBC Radio 3 to its list of radio stations that come pre-loaded with iTunes. For those of you unfamiliar, Radio 3 plays only new and emerging Canadian music--and it's one of best things out there as far as I'm concerned. 

Check it out by clicking Radio within iTunes and selecting the "Public" group.

It begs the question, of course, why CBC *still* hasn't made available Radio 1 or 2 by the same method. But that's an issue for another thread.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wasn't CBC Radio 3 one of the first PodCasts available when iTunes rolled out the PodCast section?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Wasn't CBC Radio 3 one of the first PodCasts available when iTunes rolled out the PodCast section?


The OP isn't referring to podcasts, he is referring to a streamed broadcast, as a "radio" station.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Sweet.

s.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

(( p g )) said:


> It begs the question, of course, why CBC *still* hasn't made available Radio 1 or 2 by the same method. But that's an issue for another thread.


It's likely due to licensing issues. Radio 3 is completely independent artists.. where as 1 and 2 are commercial. Tho, they do already stream them online.. so, I don't really see why it would make a difference.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Radio 3 Rocks.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

Vexel said:


> It's likely due to licensing issues. Radio 3 is completely independent artists.. where as 1 and 2 are commercial. Tho, they do already stream them online.. so, I don't really see why it would make a difference.


Although Radio 1, which I listen to a lot, is primarily talk radio, they do have some music focused shows. Radio 2 is classical, jazz and a few other odds and ends.

But I don't see how it could be licensing issues, because there are zillions of radio stations, both broadcast and online ones, that do streaming via iTunes of or otherwise. And as you said you can already stream a lot of the CBC content, just not in a very good way.

I was in email communication with the program director for a college radio station in Victoria and asked why they didn't do iTunes, but did Real and WM. He hinted at something to do with the cost of the software, but I don't think that could be a problem for the CBC, they likely spend more annually on wax to keep Peter Mansbridge's 3 remaining hairs glued into place.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

That is the same stream you an get from their web site. I listen to it every day at work. The music is fantastic. All Canadian, and indie. However even better is listening on Sirius Channel 94 which is different than this stream. Even better is their New Music Canada archive – a gold mine of Canadian music!

For those without Sirius, you can listen to R3 on R2 for a good chunk of the Saturday night on R2 celestial radio. But, only for the next couple of weeks as the mothership in their infinite wisdom, have put the kibosh to the traditional radio show on R2.

In about two weeks time the only way you can listen will be the streaming feed mentioned here, and on Sirius 94. Which IMHO is absolutely worth the subscription for that channel alone.


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

This is good to see, though I wish 1 and 2 streamed as well. I don't see it happening, though. It is sad that while other public broadcasters (like the BBC) are leading the way in effective and efficient methods of delivering content to their users, the CBC has to be dragged, kicking and screaming into 5 years ago. It was great to see Radio 3 as a podcast back when almost no one knew what a podcast was. It filled me with hope that the CBC might actually keep pace with the times. But, these are the people that still don't quite understand what RSS is all about, or why it is useful. R3 brings a lot of fresh air to that company.

EDIT: after writing the above I thought I'd see what the CBC _had_ done with RSS lately, and I am surprised. So scratch that, they're starting to get it (maybe... I just subscribed to a few feeds, so hopefully it is more than the 5 headlines per day limit that it used to be.) While not exactly cutting-edge innovators, they do seem to be improving. Now if only they would abandon WMV and RealPlayer.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is possible to add CBC Radio 1 Webcast that is available here: CBC Radio One Toronto (32 kbps)

to iTunes? I've tried but I get a dead end.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

I listen to cbc radio 3 everyday.
I've been hoping that they'd make some sort of iPhone app that would stream their content, is there is an app thats doing that that I dont know about? (not counting the corus radio app) I want cbc3


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

FStream (the iPhone app) should be able to do this for you, and it's free.


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Radio3 is a relatively new discovery for me. I'm just loving it!! Just shows you how much amazing and relatively undiscovered talent is out there.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

chas_m said:


> FStream (the iPhone app) should be able to do this for you, and it's free.


I had it going on FStream, but it removed my Radio 1 thing, and now when I re input it, it won't connect


----------



## tahm (Dec 30, 2009)

*Radio 3*

Where is Radio 3 in the iTunes list of folders?

If there's a way to search without looking inside every folder, I'd like to know that too!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

tahm said:


> Where is Radio 3 in the iTunes list of folders?
> 
> If there's a way to search without looking inside every folder, I'd like to know that too!


1. Radio 3 is in the "Alternative Rock" folder.

2. There's no way to search radio in iTunes.


----------



## tahm (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## lyonsnet (Feb 19, 2008)

I just found this thread, and wanted to post my review of the iPhone App named "CBC Radio".

It allows streaming of all CBC Radio stations across Canada to the iPhone, even Radio 3. It also has a Frequencies feature which uses maps to determine where you are, and suggests the local radio frequency to tune the car radio into (if that's what you're listening too). 

I haven't used this app over 3G yet, but it's solid over wifi.

Cheers,


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

CBC Radio has an iPhone app. I have it. It has links for 1,2, and 3. Also, for TV audio podcasts like Mansbridge and The Hour interviews. I haven't tinkered with it much, but I can only use it with WiFi, of course.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

I consider myself pretty eclectic in tastes (Radio Paradise, KCRW, my daily fixes), but CBC Radio 3's just too "out there" for me. Plenty of crap mixed in with the new discoveries worth a listen. When I'd listen from time to time, I'd feel I wasn't "hip" enough to get it. Some really God-awful music being produced AND getting airplay on CBC. But that's to be expected on a national network, no?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CBC Radio 2 is available under the Classical Section as: CBC Classical


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

CBC Radio 1 is available under the "News / Talk Radio" tab with "stations" across the country.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> CBC Radio 2 is available under the Classical Section as: CBC Classical


I believe the CBC Classical station in the iTunes radio channels is 24/7 classical music.

If you want to listen to the streaming radio broadcast of CBC Radio 2, find the city you want to listen to, then copy and paste the url into your iTunes "Open Audio Stream..." dialogue.

Radio1 Direct URLs

Radio2 Direct URLs

Once you've got a stream playing you can drag it from the music browser to a playlist.

I have a playlist full of CBC 1 and CBC 2 stations across the country. Handy for time-shifting.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

*CBC officially drops .wma*

At long last: Listen Live

"Welcome to our new Listen Live site! After a month of testing, it is official: CBC Radio is moving from wma to mp3 streams!
What does this mean for you? A more stable, higher quality listening experience allowing more of you to enjoy our streams every day."

Click a region and a window pops up, with "Mac" or "Windows" links -- click a Mac link, and it seems to open the stream in iTunes (which can then be added to a playlist for a bookmark); the Windows link opens it in your default media player.


Now if only CKUA would drop windows streaming media -- I'd actually listen to them online, and I'd be inclined to support them.


----------

